# How I Met Your Mother - 3/24



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Wow, Britney looks much better now that they reattached the top half of her head.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

I don't normally catch this show but did catch the last 15 minutes of this one.

That 2 minute date at the end was very cute at very well done.

KD


----------



## RAKEN (Aug 6, 2006)

Ok I totally figured out the show. The DR. is the mother he keeps talking about. She told the story about how she barely goes out, but went out on St. Patrick &#8217;s Day, but had a horrible time and left early. Last week they went out for St. Patrick &#8217;s Day. The next day he said how he later found out the mother was as the same party but her didn't see her then. Bingo the blond Dr. will be back on the show eventually as the Mother. I am a super genius.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

The cab driver was Ranjit again


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

_Somebody_ has to nail the receptionist.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

RAKEN said:


> Ok I totally figured out the show. The DR. is the mother he keeps talking about. She told the story about how she barely goes out, but went out on St. Patrick s Day, but had a horrible time and left early. Last week they went out for St. Patrick s Day. The next day he said how he later found out the mother was as the same party but her didn't see her then. Bingo the blond Dr. will be back on the show eventually as the Mother. I am a super genius.


So your saying Danny Tanner marries hot Becky Conner?

But, good job on the connection.


----------



## RAKEN (Aug 6, 2006)

USAFSSO said:


> So your saying Danny Tanner marries hot Becky Conner?
> 
> But, good job on the connection.


Yes I declare on this day Danny Tanner will marry Becky Conner.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

AJRitz said:


> _Somebody_ has to nail the receptionist.


Yep


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

RAKEN said:


> Ok I totally figured out the show. The DR. is the mother he keeps talking about. She told the story about how she barely goes out, but went out on St. Patrick s Day, but had a horrible time and left early. Last week they went out for St. Patrick s Day. The next day he said how he later found out the mother was as the same party but her didn't see her then. Bingo the blond Dr. will be back on the show eventually as the Mother. I am a super genius.


Maybe. Or maybe Mom is one of the people that the Doc went out with on St. Pat's Day. The producers of this show are masters of misdirection when it comes to identifying Mom.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Ms. Spears did a decent job. Let's hope this is the beginning of a comeback for her.

I'm thinking one of the doctor's three brunette friends at the movie is the Mother.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> Ms. Spears did a decent job. Let's hope this is the beginning of a comeback for her.
> 
> I'm thinking one of the doctor's three brunette friends at the movie is the Mother.


Yeah, the St. Pats day line definitely seemed like it was supposed to be some kind of bread crumb.

It was great seeing the cab driver again, especially since they just used him without saying "hey look! we're using the same cab driver from the first season (first episode?)". That's showing an attention to detail while acknowledging the intelligence of your audience. :up: :up: :up:

I also loved the shout-out to "Manos: Hands of Fate". Worst movie ever, but best MST3K episode EVAR!!!!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

kdelande said:


> That 2 minute date at the end was very cute at very well done.


That was probably the first time _ever_ in the series that I didn't think of Ted as a total tool.

Smoothest. Move. Ever.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

kdelande said:


> I don't normally catch this show but did catch the last 15 minutes of this one.
> 
> That 2 minute date at the end was very cute at very well done.
> KD


After that date, I'd have said yes, it was insanely sweet and adorable... Ted didn't make any of his usual "I could be a sweetheart but I'm an idiot" kind of moves.



AJRitz said:


> Maybe. Or maybe Mom is one of the people that the Doc went out with on St. Pat's Day. The producers of this show are masters of misdirection when it comes to identifying Mom.


I think that's the perfect peg of mom, because she only goes out once a month for girls night out, then it would make sense she went out with her friends on St Pat's.

Diane


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

busyba said:


> That was probably the first time _ever_ in the series that I didn't think of Ted as a total tool.
> 
> Smoothest. Move. Ever.


Yeah, but during that whole segment the cynic in me said "God, there's no way he could arrange all that."

Can you imagine how much in bribe money that cost? Of all the people shown, the only one even close to being one of his friends (the people I would assume you lean on for stunt favors like that) was Ranjit.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm so glad this show is back.  I like how the writers are so good at linking everything together (i.e. how it was Marshal's book that was left behind, how Barney was the "mean guy" making the receptionist cry, etc.).

OK, was I the only one that thought the "mom" might be Britney's character when she walked around the corner in all yellow and saw Ted? All I could think was, "A yellow umbrella would be something someone in all yellow might want to carry on a rainy day." I really hope that's not the case and that I'm very wrong.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

MitchO said:


> Yeah, but during that whole segment the cynic in me said "God, there's no way he could arrange all that."
> 
> Can you imagine how much in bribe money that cost? Of all the people shown, the only one even close to being one of his friends (the people I would assume you lean on for stunt favors like that) was Ranjit.


Was the waitress at the "Italian restaurant" the same girl who was the bartender that scolded Barney for doing magic in the bar?

I was less incredulous of him gathering the resources than I was of them getting the choreography down so well. It was like that Honda Rube Goldberg commercial. 

Actually, the least believable part was the fact that the cab was able to go around the block in under 20 seconds. Especially since the office was at 372 West 22nd street, since doing so would involve 3 left turns, including one from 23rd street (which is a two-way street). IM-POS-SI-BLE.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Oh, and the "2-minute date" was actually "2 minutes, 16 seconds". 

I know, I'm a geek.


----------



## nrrhgreg (Aug 30, 2003)

Well she did say she could be a little late.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

rjw3 said:


> Did anyone catch the line about St. Patrick's Day?


No.

Nobody did.


----------



## rjw3 (Apr 23, 2007)

busyba said:


> No.
> 
> Nobody did.


Yes after re-viewing the board I noticed it.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

rjw3 said:


> Yes after re-viewing the board I noticed it.


A smeek on your third post. You'll fit in just fine here.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I was very impressed with the episode, not so many one liners but I was actually laughing out loud more then I have plus it still had some good lines just not 1 liners.


----------



## rjw3 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks, I was sure I read the whole thread but apparently over looked a few posts (doh). 

At any rate, I'm thinking the show is moving towards an answer to the title of the show by the end of the season. Does this mean the end of the show? I don't think so  I see many seasons of Ross and Rachael.

The comment about it possibly being a friend of hers, thanks for throwing doubt in my theory.

Note to self: read threads completely before asking stupid question.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

rjw3 said:


> Note to self: read threads completely before asking stupid question.


Welcome to the forum.

Hope you don't try to post on a Lost thread


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MitchO said:


> Yeah, but during that whole segment the cynic in me said "God, there's no way he could arrange all that."
> 
> Can you imagine how much in bribe money that cost? Of all the people shown, the only one even close to being one of his friends (the people I would assume you lean on for stunt favors like that) was Ranjit.


Wouldn't take that much. Wendy the Waitress is a friend of theirs. Ranjit has appeared in several episodes and could be considered a friend. What would it take to get the electronics store to push play on a DVD for 20 seconds? Sure, it was elaborate, but if you planned out something like that and had a few people helping (I'm sure Marshall and Lilly were happy to help), it could be done.


kar74 said:


> OK, was I the only one that thought the "mom" might be Britney's character when she walked around the corner in all yellow and saw Ted? All I could think was, "A yellow umbrella would be something someone in all yellow might want to carry on a rainy day." I really hope that's not the case and that I'm very wrong.


Yes, I hope you were the only one that thought that. Stunt casting is OK, but casting like that would ruin the show. They'd have to change the phrase "Jumping the Shark" to "Casting the Britney."


busyba said:


> Was the waitress at the "Italian restaurant" the same girl who was the bartender that scolded Barney for doing magic in the bar?


Yes, it was Wendy the Waitress. She was featured more prominently in Season 1. She even dated Ted or Barney (can't remember which one).

Good episode. Thought the 2-minute date was very well done. Wish I hadn't seen the preview of the Barney/Britney scene about 20 times this weekend during NCAA basketball coverage.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

That was the best it's been since the Swarley/Slap Bet combo of S2. Awesome, just awesome. :up: :up:

"Lower back butterfly tattoo, you're up!"


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Excellent episode. MUCH better than last week.

Britney can't act.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Spears isn't the worst comic actress I've seen.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I am pretty sure the mother was working in the building across the street on the 9th floor during the date.

You could see the curtain flutter a bit, and you could briefly see the outline of a shamrock (meaning celebration of St. Patrick's Day) and if you freeze it at exactly the right moment, you can imagine an empty umbrella stand that normally has a yellow umbrella in it.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

busyba said:


> I also loved the shout-out to "Manos: Hands of Fate". Worst movie ever, but best MST3K episode EVAR!!!!





















+3000!!!

I too was quite vocal when Ted mentioned this. It was a pleasant surprise to learn that there are fans of _MST3K_ on the writing staff of _How I Met Your Mother_.

And without a doubt, that *is* the best episode of _Mystery Science Theater 3000_.


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

I doubt the mother is the doc because she already has a kid.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Yes, it was Wendy the Waitress. She was featured more prominently in Season 1. She even dated Ted or Barney (can't remember which one).


Barney. They were all peeved at him because they were worried they'd have to find a new bar when he broke up with her.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

I loved when Barney did the magic trick in the bar, and all the women scolded him and made him go sit in "time-out." It was completely unexpected, and nice to see Barney get cowed for once.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

busyba said:


> Oh, and the "2-minute date" was actually "2 minutes, 16 seconds".
> 
> I know, I'm a geek.


i knew *somebody* here had their stopwatch out.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

markymark_ctown said:


> i knew *somebody* here had their stopwatch out.


Or the clock in the corner and did the math. Or turned on the clock after watching the two minute date and timing it. Or have an iPhone and timed it.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

busyba said:


> Actually, the least believable part was the fact that the cab was able to go around the block in under 20 seconds. Especially since the office was at 372 West 22nd street, since doing so would involve 3 left turns, including one from 23rd street (which is a two-way street). IM-POS-SI-BLE.


He backed up


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

busyba said:


> Actually, the least believable part was the fact that the cab was able to go around the block in under 20 seconds. Especially since the office was at 372 West 22nd street, since doing so would involve 3 left turns, including one from 23rd street (which is a two-way street). IM-POS-SI-BLE.


It is a NYC taxi driver. Who said he turned left? One way, shmum way.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Well, now that I've looked at the map, there's a bigger problem. Did they go upward in addresses (from 372 to 374 to 376)? Because the street is a one way going to the East Side, and the numbers go up towards the West Side. So to get from 372 to 374, he'd have to back up.

If they went from 376 to 374, then it's fine. I don't remember off hand.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

MitchO said:


> Well, now that I've looked at the map, there's a bigger problem. Did they go upward in addresses (from 372 to 374 to 376)? Because the street is a one way going to the East Side, and the numbers go up towards the West Side. So to get from 372 to 374, he'd have to back up.
> 
> If they went from 376 to 374, then it's fine. I don't remember off hand.


You are correct sir!!!

The office was 372. Lunch at 380. Movie at 384.

Give that man a cigar!

I'm a little embarrassed for not catching that myself... but I did notice that the street _was_ facing the correct direction in that the even numbered buildings face north and the street runs east, so we're looking south and the cab drove right to left (thus east).

Of course, for both your thing and my thing, they could have done zero research and still have had a 50/50 chance of being right at each of them.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I also loved how Barney made Ted grow a stash to win $10 and then goes, "$10? I would have done it for free!"


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

busyba said:


> It was great seeing the cab driver again, especially since they just used him without saying "hey look! we're using the same cab driver from the first season (first episode?)". That's showing an attention to detail while acknowledging the intelligence of your audience. :up: :up: :up:


And now let me acknowledge the lack of intelligence of my part of the audience.  I'd forgotten that cab driver, so I didn't realize it was the same guy.

But even so, I prefer this type of low key thing, since its something left to notice when rewatching the series. (Assuming you missed it the first time)


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

RAKEN said:


> Ok I totally figured out the show. The DR. is the mother he keeps talking about. She told the story about how she barely goes out, but went out on St. Patrick s Day, but had a horrible time and left early. Last week they went out for St. Patrick s Day. The next day he said how he later found out the mother was as the same party but her didn't see her then. Bingo the blond Dr. will be back on the show eventually as the Mother. I am a super genius.


I don't think the Dr. is the mother. First of all at the beginning of the show when Ted is talking to the kids he says, now kids..this is how I met Stella (or whatever her name was), NOT your mother. It would be strange if that's what he said to his kids (and given the title of the show, it would make even LESS sense). Now the other theories...I could see it being the friend he was sitting next to at the movies. But my guess is we haven't seen her yet (at least not directly. She might have blended in to the crowd at the bar or something). One other thing, if I recall, wasn't the other person with the tatoo ALSO a woman? Maybe it's her?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Were any of the friends the random person into whom ted bumped last week? I am starting to think they are just dropping hints to screw with the audience.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> One other thing, if I recall, wasn't the other person with the tatoo ALSO a woman? Maybe it's her?


You mean the other person in the waiting room with a lower back butterfly?

Yes, she was a woman. She also looked like she was probably a stripper, so I'm guessing no.


----------



## rjw3 (Apr 23, 2007)

laststarfighter said:


> I doubt the mother is the doc because she already has a kid.


Her daughter is 8 when they were on this date. His kids that he's talking to are in their mid-teens so Stella's daughter would be in her 20's by the time he was relaying this story. I don't think that's the give away that she is or isn't the mother.

On a practical note, with Scrubs coming to an end the actress Sarah Chalke would probably be available, but if the ABC rumors come through who knows?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Speaking of Sarah, I'm kinda bummed that they went and got such a great actress for a guest spot, and Britney ends up stealing her spotlight.


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

AJRitz said:


> Maybe. Or maybe Mom is one of the people that the Doc went out with on St. Pat's Day. The producers of this show are masters of misdirection when it comes to identifying Mom.


Or one of the friends that was on the "Girls Night" out that he thought was a date who was ALSO at St. Patrick's day.

ETA: I smeeked Gray.


----------



## rjw3 (Apr 23, 2007)

busyba said:


> Speaking of Sarah, I'm kinda bummed that they went and got such a great actress for a guest spot, and Britney ends up stealing her spotlight.


Yeah, I kinda thought the whole Britney thing was pointless myself. I think you could have put anyone in that spot and it would have played exactly the same (maybe better?). I didn't think she was that good really. I thought Sarah was great in her role.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

rjw3 said:


> Yeah, I kinda thought the whole Britney thing was pointless myself. I think you could have put anyone in that spot and it would have played exactly the same (maybe better?). I didn't think she was that good really. I thought Sarah was great in her role.


Pointless to the plot of the story maybe, but NOT pointless for CBS and the producers of the show hoping to get a ratings bump by her being on it.

I thought Brittany was ok, not the best and not the worst I've ever seen. I really think she's lost lots in hotness over the last couple of years. Sarah looked a LOT hotter than Brittany IMO.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

busyba said:


> Speaking of Sarah, I'm kinda bummed that they went and got such a great actress for a guest spot, and Britney ends up stealing her spotlight.


Sarah's part was originally going to be played by a more famous actress (who's name escapes me until I get more coffee!!) and she backed out for EXACTLY that reason.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> And without a doubt, that *is* the best episode of _Mystery Science Theater 3000_.


Naw, Mitchell FTW!!!!

KD


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Oh yeah, speaking of how useless Brittney's appearance was: one of those scenarios where promos ruined the comedy. They kept playing her scene with Barney ... which didn't occur until the end credits joke. Soon as they came back and showed Barney talking to her, you know where the punchline goes. Lame.

I do think they did a decent job making her look frumpy.~


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> Sarah's part was originally going to be played by a more famous actress (who's name escapes me until I get more coffee!!) and she backed out for EXACTLY that reason.


Alicia Silverstone


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

getbak said:


> Alicia Silverstone


Thanks, I don't know why I couldn't remember her name. Must get coffee!!


----------



## rjw3 (Apr 23, 2007)

getbak said:


> Alicia Silverstone


As much as I like Silverstone, I actually think Sarah Chalke was a better fit for the role. It does add more doubt to the "she's the mom" theory if true. I don't think they'd be flippant about casting on that one. If they could get Alicia Silverstone to play that role I think they could find another time to put Britney on in another role (not like she's working that much these days).


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

MitchO said:


> Oh yeah, speaking of how useless Brittney's appearance was: one of those scenarios where promos ruined the comedy. They kept playing her scene with Barney ... which didn't occur until the end credits joke. Soon as they came back and showed Barney talking to her, you know where the punchline goes. Lame.
> 
> I do think they did a decent job making her look frumpy.~


I'm pretty sure that all it takes these days to make Britney look "frumpy" is to make her wear underwear and clothes that fit.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

rjw3 said:


> As much as I like Silverstone, I actually think Sarah Chalke was a better fit for the role.


Agreed! :up:


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

rjw3 said:


> On a practical note, with Scrubs coming to an end the actress Sarah Chalke would probably be available, but if the ABC rumors come through who knows?


I think it's getting close to happening... someone posted yesterday on the forum on the latest update of scrubs moving to ABC and all the actors are signed up.. but i can't find the article. Argh.

But i agree that the St. Pat's is a good clue, so i'll go with the group that one of her friends is a possibility.
But she went out for St. Pat's and a movie with all her girlfriends in 2 weeks.. thats more than once a month.


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

Fun episode...

Tidbit (from wikipedia) -- I remembered that Plan 9 was in Seinfeld as well, but didn't remember the xfiles:



> Plan 9 is referenced in two Seinfeld episodes. In "The Chinese Restaurant," Jerry, George, and Elaine plan to go see the movie following their dinner, but when plans fall through, Jerry refuses to see it alone. Jerry remarks "This isn't plans one through eight, this is plan 9! The one that worked! The worst movie ever made!" In "The Postponement," Jerry and Kramer see an advertisement on a telephone pole for a second chance to see it. In the TV series The X-Files, Fox Mulder claims to have seen the movie 42 times.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

getbak said:


> Alicia Silverstone


In that case, they traded up.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> In that case, they traded up.


Big time.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I still love me some Britbrit!


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Were any of the friends the random person into whom ted bumped last week? I am starting to think they are just dropping hints to screw with the audience.


I think we will have a differant "clue" each week and all of them are Red Herrings


----------



## Spire (Jun 6, 2001)

Has Britney Spears ever used the word _tendency_ in a sentence before? Both times she said the word, it sounded as if she was enunciating it phonetically.

In fairness to her, it _is_ a three-syllable word.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

busyba said:


> Speaking of Sarah, I'm kinda bummed that they went and got such a great actress for a guest spot, and Britney ends up stealing her spotlight.


I don't think Britney stole any spotlight at all. Her role was rather smaller. If anything, I'd think Britney's appearence and the hype that surrounded it would've *helped* Sarah... The hype surely brought viewers to the show just to check out Britney and a good number of them were likely not Scrubs funs and thus were introduced to Sarah and were left wondering, 'who's she? she's fun! Maybe I'll come back next week to watch her again.'.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

scsiguy72 said:


> I think we will have a differant "clue" each week and all of them are Red Herrings


I hope not, but that is my suspicion as well.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

has anybody done a check to see if the girl ted bumped into last week at the bar was once of the doctor's friends they wetn to the movie with?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Very good ep. Loved the "Make Ted grow a mustache" gambit. Thought Britney was okay, definitely not terrible. *Love* Sarah Chalke, as in, want her to have my babies (if I wasn't married, didn't already have kids, and hadn't already had a vasectomy). Thought the 2-minute date was a great idea. Cracked up at the "Lower back butterfly tattoo, you're up!" and both Ted and the stripper getting up at the same time.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

_"Hey kids, your mother wrote 'The Power of Me' before we met."_


----------



## Rob Dawn (Aug 16, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I don't think the Dr. is the mother. First of all at the beginning of the show when Ted is talking to the kids he says, now kids..this is how I met Stella (or whatever her name was), NOT your mother.


Did anyone else hear that?
I don't remember that but maybe I missed the VERY beginning of the show.
If this is true than I agree with you that the Doctor is definitely NOT the mother.

Rob


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Dawn said:


> Did anyone else hear that?
> I don't remember that but maybe I missed the VERY beginning of the show.
> If this is true than I agree with you that the Doctor is definitely NOT the mother.
> 
> Rob


It was in the very beginning, during the time he talks to the kids.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Einselen said:


> I also loved how Barney made Ted grow a stash to win $10 and then goes, "$10? I would have done it for free!"


What I loved more is that Robin picked up on Barney's prank and joined in by "admitting" that she too liked men with mustaches.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

Tons of nice little touches in this episode as pointed out by others, but my favorite was when Ted asked if anyone knew what they wanted for lunch 10 weeks from now and Marshall said "Sloppy Joes, Shrimp Cocktail, Milkshake." Cut to 10 weeks later and Marshall offers up some of his shrimp cocktail to everyone and you can see a big, fat sloppy joe sitting on his plate. Niiiiiice.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

I thoroughly enjoyed the episode. I even liked Britney's part. I thought Sara and Britney both did an excellent job. And yes, I thought Britney was acting well and made the character work. Very funny.

And for the record, they are all a little screwed up. That's what makes the show work. Sort of like Seinfeld. We all have our quirks and it's fun to see characters that remind us of ours and also of those we see in our friends.


----------



## raebyddet (Oct 21, 2003)

scsiguy72 said:


> I think we will have a differant "clue" each week and all of them are Red Herrings


I don't think this show is really about Red Herrings. They really have quite a plan worked out for the show. They do a really good job on continuity of story lines, (i.e. slap bet thing, Marshall's gaming ability, the fact that he can play any game that was talked about in one show, then many episodes later they show him picking up a game in AC). They do this with a lot of things, the cab driver being another example of this.

I think the Dr. was way too obvious for this show. I would be willing to bet that we have seen the mother, she was at the party and she will some how be tied to the Dr., but I don't think its the Dr.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

johnperkins21 said:


> Tons of nice little touches in this episode as pointed out by others, but my favorite was when Ted asked if anyone knew what they wanted for lunch 10 weeks from now and Marshall said "Sloppy Joes, Shrimp Cocktail, Milkshake." Cut to 10 weeks later and Marshall offers up some of his shrimp cocktail to everyone and you can see a big, fat sloppy joe sitting on his plate. Niiiiiice.


And there was a milkshake sitting there too.


----------



## Demandred (Mar 6, 2001)

Similar to the sloppy joe thing, something I didn't notice, but my wife did...

Lily's nails grow pretty exponentially throughout the episode. The last scene she is in they are like 3 inches long.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Demandred said:


> Similar to the sloppy joe thing, something I didn't notice, but my wife did...
> 
> Lily's nails grow pretty exponentially throughout the episode. The last scene she is in they are like 3 inches long.


That's funny, but it's also stupid. Just because vowed not to chew them doesn't mean she can't clip/trim/file them.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

I watched this after seeing some Britney promos. Pretty funny show. Maybe I'll rent the DVDs and get caught up.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Maybe it's the daughter!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I don't think the Dr. is the mother. First of all at the beginning of the show when Ted is talking to the kids he says, now kids..this is how I met Stella (or whatever her name was), NOT your mother. It would be strange if that's what he said to his kids (and given the title of the show, it would make even LESS sense). Now the other theories...I could see it being the friend he was sitting next to at the movies. But my guess is we haven't seen her yet (at least not directly. She might have blended in to the crowd at the bar or something). One other thing, if I recall, wasn't the other person with the tatoo ALSO a woman? Maybe it's her?





Rob Dawn said:


> Did anyone else hear that?
> I don't remember that but maybe I missed the VERY beginning of the show.
> If this is true than I agree with you that the Doctor is definitely NOT the mother.
> 
> Rob


Yeah, the Saget opening voiceover was "Kids, sometimes in life you see someone and you just instantly know, 'This is the person for you'. It can happen anywhere, even in the waiting room of a tattoo removal clinic. And that's what happened when I met <dramatic pause> Stella."

So it's clearly not mom.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> And there was a milkshake sitting there too.


But did it bring all the boys to the yard?


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

"Roger Daltry's rolling in his grave."


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

Demandred said:


> Similar to the sloppy joe thing, something I didn't notice, but my wife did...
> 
> Lily's nails grow pretty exponentially throughout the episode. The last scene she is in they are like 3 inches long.


There was also a scene where Lily was scratching Marshall's back with the longer nails and it looked like he was in ecstasy. I noticed her nails growing, but the only indication that they had grown even more during that scene was her scratching his back. Those great little details were awesome.

And I thought there may have been a milkshake, but I just didn't see it. I was busy looking at the sloppy joe. It looked so tasty.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

5thcrewman said:


> "Roger Daltry's rolling in his grave."


That's not the right guy is it?

And he's not even dead, is he?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

busyba said:


> Actually, the least believable part was the fact that the cab was able to go around the block in under 20 seconds. Especially since the office was at 372 West 22nd street, since doing so would involve 3 left turns, including one from 23rd street (which is a two-way street). IM-POS-SI-BLE.





Jebberwocky! said:


> He backed up





Einselen said:


> It is a NYC taxi driver. Who said he turned left? One way, shmum way.


Didn't they walk back?

-smak-


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

raebyddet said:


> I don't think this show is really about Red Herrings. They really have quite a plan worked out for the show. They do a really good job on continuity of story lines, (i.e. slap bet thing, Marshall's gaming ability, the fact that he can play any game that was talked about in one show, then many episodes later they show him picking up a game in AC). They do this with a lot of things, the cab driver being another example of this.
> 
> I think the Dr. was way too obvious for this show. I would be willing to bet that we have seen the mother, she was at the party and she will some how be tied to the Dr., but I don't think its the Dr.


Personally, I think they are dragging this out WAY too long. Yeah, I know it's a TV show, but come on, 3 years before we even meet the Mother? What person is going to tell their kids how they met EVERYONE else before the real story begins? I'm beginning to feel a little jerked around. That said, the show is entertaining, and would stand on it's own legs without the HIMYM gimmick. I think the producers are using that gimmick to keep you coming back each week to see if you will finally meet mother. Well based on the ratings it's not working all that well now is it? I bet they feel if they reveal who the mother is now, that people will leave in droves.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

smak said:


> Didn't they walk back?
> 
> -smak-


At the end yes, but the taxi dropped them off for dinner then circled around and picked them up for the movie, then circled around again to pick them up after the movie and they said they would walk. The taxi even though did not have to drive them the last time it still left and circled around multiple times which due to location and one way streets would be impossible in that time frame (nitpick yes, I just made the joke that it is a NYC taxi driver so they don't need to worry about one way streets)


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

smak said:


> Didn't they walk back?
> 
> -smak-


Yes, but that's not what we're talking about.

At the start, the taxi drives up from the right side of the screen, picks them up, drives a couple of doors down, drops them off and drives off the left side of the screen.

Then, like 20 seconds later Ted "hails" a cab and the same cab shows up from the right side of the screen. And that sequence happens three times, but on the third time they don't get into the cab, they just send him off.

To do that he had to circle the block after each dropoff in an impossibly short amount of time for the route and traffic involved. It's not far, but there potentially 4 red lights plus a left turn crossing oncoming traffic on a very busy two way street.

edit: or what he said.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

busyba said:


> edit: or what he said.


a one post later 3 1/2 hr smeek. Impressive.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Einselen said:


> a one post later 3 1/2 hr smeek. Impressive.


Go big or go home, that's my motto!


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> Personally, I think they are dragging this out WAY too long. Yeah, I know it's a TV show, but come on, 3 years before we even meet the Mother? What person is going to tell their kids how they met EVERYONE else before the real story begins? I'm beginning to feel a little jerked around. That said, the show is entertaining, and would stand on it's own legs without the HIMYM gimmick. I think the producers are using that gimmick to keep you coming back each week to see if you will finally meet mother. Well based on the ratings it's not working all that well now is it? I bet they feel if they reveal who the mother is now, that people will leave in droves.


Yeah im not big on the mother angle, but I like this show a lot despite of it. If they revealed the mother, I'd still keep watching for the one liners.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Aniketos said:


> Yeah im not big on the mother angle, but I like this show a lot despite of it. If they revealed the mother, I'd still keep watching for the one liners.


As I've said everytime someone complains about The Mother: The show is about the journey, not the destination.

I'm firmly convinced that if and when we meet the mother, her maiden name will be MacGuffin.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I don't even care about the Mother. It's a funny sitcom. If you took out the opening scenes where Future Ted is talking to his kids, the show would still be the same funny show. So the Mother hook does nothing to add to the show, and therefore the fact that they continue to stretch it out does nothing to reduce my enjoyment of the show. If you're so cued in to finding out who the Mother is that it's bothering you when they don't show it, you're missing the point of the show.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

busyba said:


> As I've said everytime someone complains about The Mother: The show is about the journey, not the destination.
> 
> I'm firmly convinced that if and when we meet the mother, her maiden name will be MacGuffin.


Plus there's the idea that everything he did before the actual meeting played a part in the eventual meeting. If he did one thing differently in those three years, who knows what could have changed.

The one episode where he missed his plane for the job interview in Chicago (?), is a great example. They showed how one fairly insignificant thing can change an entire course of events that lead to keeping him in NY so that he could meet the mother. I don't see why people complain about this at all.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

markymark_ctown said:


> has anybody done a check to see if the girl ted bumped into last week at the bar was once of the doctor's friends they wetn to the movie with?


so, i did a quick scan of the movie theater scene. the chick in the middle (2 spots away from both Ted and the Doc) looks like the lady he bumped into at the st patrick's day bar. i'm going with her as "mom" until proven wrong.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Britney Spears gives CBS sitcom a ratings boost

Link



> LOS ANGELES (Hollywood Reporter) - A guest appearance by Britney Spears gave the CBS sitcom "How I Met Your Mother" its highest viewership of the season on Monday, *and assures the modest performer will be renewed for a fourth season in the fall.*
> 
> "Mother" pulled in about 10.6 million viewers, a huge spike from its season-to-date average of 7.8 million, according to Nielsen Media Research.


I didn't see anything in the story that would justify the bolded statement, but if it's true ... HOORAY!!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

markymark_ctown said:


> so, i did a quick scan of the movie theater scene. the chick in the middle (2 spots away from both Ted and the Doc) looks like the lady he bumped into at the st patrick's day bar. i'm going with her as "mom" until proven wrong.


Check the cast lists at the end of both episodes. As she has a speaking part in both, I would think she'd be listed.

Find the same unfamiliar name in both and voila!


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Einselen said:


> At the end yes, but the taxi dropped them off for dinner then circled around and picked them up for the movie, then circled around again to pick them up after the movie and they said they would walk. The taxi even though did not have to drive them the last time it still left and circled around multiple times which due to location and one way streets would be impossible in that time frame (nitpick yes, I just made the joke that it is a NYC taxi driver so they don't need to worry about one way streets)


Ok got it, I didn't notice the taxi driving away.

-smak-


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

From a creative and development standpoint it makes zero sense for them to have had the mother in any episode until the actual episode she is revealed.

Sure they might have a back of leg shot they could show in a flashback and claim it was her, but I doubt there is much chance she has appeared in an episode so far as the mother, nor will she until she is actually the mother.

We don't even know when the reveal would come, but you have to expect it would be at the end of the show's life. As recently as this season it was not clear they were coming back. If you cast someone in a minor background bit role and then 2 years later want them for a big appearance and they are not available you are screwed. It just unnecessarily ties their hands.

So if I were someone trying to guess which passing stranger is the mother, I would advise you that it is likely none of them.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Nah, they can use some unknown now -- and when the time comes, use FX to insert the actress selected to play Mom in the old footage.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Nah, they can use some unknown now -- and when the time comes, use FX to insert the actress selected to play Mom in the old footage.


That's not possible considering the proliferation of DVD and the fact that this show has a rather devoted (albeit small) group of fans who would call b.s.

I do think we've seen the mother in some form, whether it's in the form of the woman she bumped into at the bar or a hand holding a yellow umbrella. I think the idea that the doctor is the mother is ridiculous (don't you think we would have heard something about the kids' half-sister?), although the St. Patty's day clue could definitely mean there's a connection to the party.

Now, I will say the amount of time they're dragging otu the "who's the mother " bit is getting a bit annoying. It's not that it's interfering with my enjoyment of the show. It's that they've spent a fair amount of time this season setting up the reveal. It's starting to turn into Niles and Daphne from Frasier. At least with Friends we got the Ross & Rachel reveal in the second season. It wouldn't surprise me entirely if the lack of a reveal is why they're not as successful as they have been in the past.


----------



## RAKEN (Aug 6, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> Personally, I think they are dragging this out WAY too long. Yeah, I know it's a TV show, but come on, 3 years before we even meet the Mother? What person is going to tell their kids how they met EVERYONE else before the real story begins? I'm beginning to feel a little jerked around. That said, the show is entertaining, and would stand on it's own legs without the HIMYM gimmick. I think the producers are using that gimmick to keep you coming back each week to see if you will finally meet mother. Well based on the ratings it's not working all that well now is it? I bet they feel if they reveal who the mother is now, that people will leave in droves.


I never watched this show before my girlfriend made me (this season), and honestly the only reason I actually paid attention is that the girl from Buffy the Vampire Slayer, not to mention My Stepmother is an Alien, and the hot other chick were on it. Oh,! And that it is one of the most consistently laugh out loud sit coms on TV. All I can really say is that this show makes me laugh and I love it. I dont really care if it makes any sense at all. My girlfriend thought she figured it out, and I decide to post her insight. I give up.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

marksman said:


> From a creative and development standpoint it makes zero sense for them to have had the mother in any episode until the actual episode she is revealed.


I don't know why people constantly are looking to the resolution of the main storyline of this show which effectively will end the show.

If you take the show literally, and it's Ted telling the story of how he met their mother, then the story and show ends the minute he meets their mother.

It was a gimmick, and they couldn't entirely abandon it due to the name of the show, but they pretty much have abandoned it throughout the series.

Maybe they are hinting at it this year, because they felt it could be their last year.

People need to realize it's not a show about meeting their mother, it's a show about nothing.

-smak-


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I think the mother was one of the doctor's friends. The girl Ted bumped into was quite striking. Not your average extra. I think she will be the mother.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

The main question I have is who is gonna be my children's mother.

Thanks for answering


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

smak said:


> I don't know why people constantly are looking to the resolution of the main storyline of this show which effectively will end the show.
> 
> If you take the show literally, and it's Ted telling the story of how he met their mother, then the story and show ends the minute he meets their mother.
> 
> ...


What he said.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

My, my, more than 100 posts for an episode of HIMYM.

The show may not have ratings, but it sure has some buzz here.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

smak said:


> It was a gimmick, and they couldn't entirely abandon it due to the name of the show, but they pretty much have abandoned it throughout the series.


"How I Met Your Mother...and Any Other Story I Come Up With".


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

busyba said:


> Yes, but that's not what we're talking about.
> 
> At the start, the taxi drives up from the right side of the screen, picks them up, drives a couple of doors down, drops them off and drives off the left side of the screen.
> 
> ...


Let's assume it was a reverse-frame shot.

Personally, I wouldn't be horribly disappointed if they NEVER revealed the mother. I actually think it would be kinda cool to end the final episode with a line like: "and the next day, I met your mother on the subway".


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Let's assume it was a reverse-frame shot.


If that were the case then the building numbers would be going in the wrong order.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

busyba said:


> To do that he had to circle the block after each dropoff in an impossibly short amount of time for the route and traffic involved.


How do we know they're on a one-way street? Maybe the taxi pulled a couple of U-turns each time...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> How do we know they're on a one-way street? Maybe the taxi pulled a couple of U-turns each time...


The office was at 372 West 22nd street. That's a one-way street.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Not much to add except to say Robin looked exceptionally good in this episode.

I did like the fact that Marshall was true to his word when he predicted what he would be eating in 10 weeks.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> Not much to add except to say Robin looked exceptionally good in this episode.


Doesn't she always?


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

I, for one, don't want to meet the mother until the last scene of the last episode. We've talked about this a few times before ... the problem is that the premise of the show forces them into a corner. The show would be better off if they pulled a Chuck Cunningham on the kids scenes and just let the show be Friends 2.0, but they're now too far into it to do that.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

busyba said:


> The office was at 372 West 22nd street. That's a one-way street.


According to Google Maps, it's one way the wrong way.

Since they obviously didn't care about that, maybe the street in _HIMYM_'s NYC goes both ways...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> According to Google Maps, it's one way the wrong way.
> 
> Since they obviously didn't care about that, maybe the street in _HIMYM_'s NYC goes both ways...


But what other allternatives are there? Even if the street were two way, wouldn't we have seen the cab go by in the other direction if it had made a U-turn?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Not if the camera POV were in the middle of the street


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Doesn't she always?


Even better than usual.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

MitchO said:


> I, for one, don't want to meet the mother until the last scene of the last episode.


That's exactly what they were going to do, but then Suzanne Pleschette died and they had to go a different direction.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I don't get the "they'll have to end the show when the mother appears". Why can't they still have the show? After all, when Ted meets what's-her-name WE may know she's the mother, because of the voice over, but HE won't know that; it'll just be another relationship to him... until it isn't anymore.

They had a season of Ted and Robin dating and it was still a funny show, and I'm sure they can get some mileage out of the mother relationship as well.

It seems pretty clear to me, based on the things they've been saying, that they fully intend to reveal the mother this season. Don't know if the strike will have an impact on that (by shortening the season).


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

I'm just not seeing how having a daughter will keep her from dating, plenty of people have kids and still date. Granted as a doctor she might work more hours then the average person and might be on call which could be annoying. We know Ted wants kids so I don't think he would be that turned off by the idea of having an instant family. 

I actually thought Brittney did a really good job, much better then I expected. I know the asses, I mean men, on the board are annoyed she gained weight with her kids but I thought she looked good, she really is very pretty and cleans up well.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

As a single parent with joint custody, I can totally understand why someone would say they can't date because of it. I have zero social life when my son is here.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

madscientist said:


> I don't get the "they'll have to end the show when the mother appears". Why can't they still have the show? After all, when Ted meets what's-her-name WE may know she's the mother, because of the voice over, but HE won't know that; it'll just be another relationship to him... until it isn't anymore.


Absolutely. I can't believe people would think the story of "how I met your mother" ends the very minute the mother first appears on camera. That's not how it happens in real life, let alone in sitcoms.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

Hunter Green said:


> That's not how it happens in real life, let alone in sitcoms.


Meet spouse. Life ends. That's exactly how it is in real life.


----------



## jgerry (Aug 29, 2001)

The biggest problem that I had with Britney being in that role is that it made a very small role, barely more than a background role, into something that drew attention away from the main actors and story. I don't blame Alicia Silverstone one bit for not wanting to share screen time with Brit Brit. If anyone other than Britney had been in that role, it would have been a small background thing that we hardly paid any attention to.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

jgerry said:


> If anyone other than Britney had been in that role, it would have been a small background thing that we hardly paid any attention to.


By the same token, if it had been anyone else, _HIMYM_ wouldn't have gotten all the recent press that it has and most likely the ratings for last Monday wouldn't have been as good.

If next Monday's episode can retain a good percentage of that "extra" audience, I think renewal is a pretty sure bet...


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

emandbri said:


> I know the asses, I mean men


Cheap and unfair.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

lambertman said:


> emandbri said:
> 
> 
> > I know the asses, I mean men
> ...


C'mon... misandry's fun! 

(the _really_ sad thing is that the firefox spell checker doesn't recognize misandry, but it knows misogyny. But I suppose that's to be expected...)


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

jgerry said:


> The biggest problem that I had with Britney being in that role is that it made a very small role, barely more than a background role, into something that drew attention away from the main actors and story.


For me it didn't draw any attention away. If I hadn't heard about it here I probably wouldn't even have realized who that was. I don't watch commercials much and I wouldn't recognize her. The part was minor and mildly amusing, although I thought that she wasn't the greatest actor in the world. I guess in the pre-show hype it drew a lot of attention, but on the show it didn't strike me that they treated her any differently than any other small part.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

emandbri said:


> I actually thought Brittney did a really good job, much better then I expected. I know the asses, I mean men, on the board are annoyed she gained weight with her kids but I thought she looked good, she really is very pretty and cleans up well.


Can't speak for the other asses, I mean men, on the board, but my major annoyances with Britney are her actions since becoming a mother... major and obvious drug use, treating her kids like sacks of potatoes.. those are major turn-offs to me, not the fact she may have gained a few pounds.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

jking said:


> Can't speak for the other asses, I mean men, on the board, but my major annoyances with Britney are her actions since becoming a mother... major and obvious drug use, treating her kids like sacks of potatoes.. those are major turn-offs to me, not the fact she may have gained a few pounds.


Not trying to pile on or anything, but major +1 from me on that statement.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

133 posts about this episode, and someone says Britney was NOT important to the show, hahahahaha.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

jking said:


> Can't speak for the other asses, I mean men, on the board, but my major annoyances with Britney are her actions since becoming a mother... major and obvious drug use, treating her kids like sacks of potatoes.. those are major turn-offs to me, not the fact she may have gained a few pounds.


Oh that bugs me too but I'm just really annoyed with the fact that so many men here were so critical of the fact that her body isn't the same as it was when she was 16.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

emandbri said:


> Oh that bugs me too but I'm just really annoyed with the fact that so many men here were so critical of the fact that her body isn't the same as it was when she was 16.


I could care less what she looks like. I'm more concerned with how she squanders her talent and is ruining her kids lives. I wouldn't care if she was just trashing her life like Lindsay et al, but there are two kids wrapped up in this train wreck.

It shows what happens when the people around you care more about what you can do for them than what they can do for you. Very sad. I wish she had some trustworthy adult advice.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

jking said:


> Can't speak for the other asses, I mean men, on the board, but my major annoyances with Britney are her actions since becoming a mother... major and obvious drug use, treating her kids like sacks of potatoes.. those are major turn-offs to me, not the fact she may have gained a few pounds.


You may speak for this ass on this issue.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

emandbri said:


> Oh that bugs me too but I'm just really annoyed with the fact that so many men here were so critical of the fact that her body isn't the same as it was when she was 16.


What annoyed me is that she thought it appropriate to continue to perform with so much exposed skin. If she's going to perform in her underwear people can criticize how she looks doing it.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> My, my, more than 100 posts for an episode of HIMYM.
> 
> The show may not have ratings, but it sure has some buzz here.


Most of which were OT. "A cab cant get around the block that fast!" and "Britney is a bad mother and fat" 

I liked how Ted got the date done, with no help from the friends. I think Hot Becky/Dr. Barbie needs to be on the show longer. Ted's time with here will lead to the owner of the the yellow umbrella.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

USAFSSO said:


> ...I think Hot Becky/Dr. Barbie needs to be on the show longer *in lingerie*...


*FYP!*


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

emandbri said:


> Oh that bugs me too but I'm just really annoyed with the fact that so many men here were so critical of the fact that her body isn't the same as it was when she was 16.


I think you're confusing Britney with that huge cow Leah Remini.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

OK I went all the way back through this thread and I see one post that *MAY* be construed as being critical of Brittney's "body" (I'm lookin' at you, AJ! ), but seriously ... there isn't anything even vaguely close to deserving a blanket statement about men and calling them asses to boot.

I had to re-read my own post to make sure my "made her look frumpy" couldn't be misconstrued. If you think I'm one of these "asses" you're SO sure is talking about Brittney's weight ... well then, no one's going to talk you out of what you choose to believe.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

MitchO said:


> OK I went all the way back through this thread and I see one post that *MAY* be construed as being critical of Brittney's "body" (I'm lookin' at you, AJ! ), but seriously ... there isn't anything even vaguely close to deserving a blanket statement about men and calling them asses to boot.


It was an older post, from a few months ago.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

emandbri said:


> It was an older post, from a few months ago.


Well, all right, then. That post where All The Men collaborated.

...a few months ago.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

lambertman said:


> Well, all right, then. That post where All The Men The Asses collaborated.
> 
> ...a few months ago.


FYP.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

emandbri said:


> It was an older post, from a few months ago.


It's inappropriate for anyone to make a blanket statement about a particular gender based on the idiotic statements/actions of a few. How would you feel if we took the actions of people like Paris Hilton and Britney Spears and Lindsay Lohan and said, "All women are whores"?


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

Men of TFC I stand corrected, I went back and checked out the thread and you are not all asses, just some of you. 

Here is the thread of anyone wants to see it. 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=365554&highlight=britney+spears+MTV


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

emandbri said:


> Men of TFC I stand corrected, I went back and checked out the thread and you are not all asses, just some of you.
> 
> Here is the thread of anyone wants to see it.
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=365554&highlight=britney+spears+MTV


Yay I am not an ass!


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

emandbri said:


> Men of TFC I stand corrected, I went back and checked out the thread and you are not all asses, just some of you.


Worst. Apology. Ever.


----------



## sshedlock (May 14, 2004)

serumgard said:


> It's inappropriate for anyone to make a blanket statement about a particular gender based on the idiotic statements/actions of a few. How would you feel if we took the actions of people like Paris Hilton and Britney Spears and Lindsay Lohan and said, "All women are whores"?


You want equality? Dream on...


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

busyba said:


> I think you're confusing Britney with that huge cow Leah Remini.


What? Lean Remini is fat? 

re: HIMYM, I for one didn't even know that was Britney. I just enjoyed the show for the laughs.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

I also didn't recognize her and hadn't heard about the stunt casting and wouldn't've cared if I had, and I consider myself all the happier for it.

The episode struck me as being mostly a very good one with some great character moments. There were also a few of the sort of bland one-liners that other sitcoms have, that don't have anything to do with the characters, they're just something "funny". I wonder if that was done on purpose, if the stunt-casting was a chance to lure in new audience.

The two-minute date was positively adorable, and I absolutely believe someone could arrange that -- the other people involved would probably have helped out for free just because of loving the idea (I know I would). And I wonder if it's not also a metaphor: the show's creators have a very limited amount of time to show a bunch of new potential audience members why they should come back for more, and feel like they're trying to cram everything in.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

madscientist said:


> For me it didn't draw any attention away. If I hadn't heard about it here I probably wouldn't even have realized who that was. I don't watch commercials much and I wouldn't recognize her. The part was minor and mildly amusing, although I thought that she wasn't the greatest actor in the world. I guess in the pre-show hype it drew a lot of attention, but on the show it didn't strike me that they treated her any differently than any other small part.


I don't think we would have seen any speaking lines at all, or maybe one at the most, had the receptionist been played by a no-name extra. The fact that it was an overhyped guest star made them write that part much more screen time than was necessary. I thought she did a fine job, but it was obvious they were trying to showcase her, rather than make her inclusion true to the story.


----------

